

Study: Overweight adults over 70 may live longer than their thinner peers  - prat
http://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,1957491,00.html?xid=rss-health&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+time%2Fscienceandhealth+%28TIME%3A+Top+Science+and+Health+Stories%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Also an article with a slightly different take here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1087644>

A couple of comments there ...

